# Kemper Profiling Amp



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I read about this one on another forum. It's a digital amp head which you can use to profile your own amp sound then save in the head for recording, gigs, etc. Check out the video, I think it's pretty amazing.

YouTube - NAMM '11 - Kemper Profiling Amp Demo


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting concept. If you could just get some vintage amps around you it could really be something. Apparently comes loaded with some as well


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Copying really good tube amps. Now that's original. I'm totally sold, ....on tube amps that is.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting concept. If you could just get some vintage amps around you it could really be something. Apparently comes loaded with some as well


Yeah, I'm thinking something like this would be good for guitarists or bassists who have some rare amps that sound great but that they don't want, or can't take, to gigs or studio sessions. BTW I can't wait to see what Wild Bill says about this. )


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

What good tube amps have that digital, modelling, profiling, etc. amps don't, is the touch response which is a complex interaction between the circuit design and power supply. This creates a feedback loop with a player's ears and fingers that he or she might not even be conscious of. It changes all the time with a player's touch and the player reacts to it all the time too. A digital amp can give you an excellent snapshot of one moment of this dynamic but you're stuck in that frame until you adjust "pick attack", "power sag", etc. with the knob or preset. These adjustments are done constantly by a player's attack, etc. with a tube amp. Real life versus digital imaging.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When I first saw the video last January, I didn't understand how it worked or what it was for. Your brief explanation suddenly made it all clear. For someone has vintage Dumbles, Trainwrecks, Marshalls or Fenders, etc., and does not want to take them on the road, this could be an asset. Bit of a niche market though.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> When I first saw the video last January, I didn't understand how it worked or what it was for. Your brief explanation suddenly made it all clear. For someone has vintage Dumbles, Trainwrecks, Marshalls or Fenders, etc., and does not want to take them on the road, this could be an asset. Bit of a niche market though.


I agree that it is probably for a niche market. I can imagine people like Slash, The Edge and other high profile guitarists probably being interested in something like this to capture their amps sounds. BTW the price wasn't mentioned in this video but I did see another video and they mentioned it was going to cost $1,600.00. They also have modeled effects in that head but they didn't touch on that.


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

these units are fantastic. New, anyone interested send pm me. I;ll make it worth your while.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Not for me. I think it's ugly as hell and I don't need a reasonable approximation of a tube amp. I want the real thing. But that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Edit. Not worth it.


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

It emulates it perfectly if you mike it properly. And there are 100's of sounds already available. Imagine having thousands of dollars of amps at your fingertips and all in one unit. Boogies, Marshall's, diesels, divide 13, two rocks, slo, wizard, fortin, engl, modded Marshall's, bothers, vintage amps, etc. check out the sound clips.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

L&M's is selling them now.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Pstar said:


> It emulates it perfectly if you mike it properly. And there are 100's of sounds already available. Imagine having thousands of dollars of amps at your fingertips and all in one unit. Boogies, Marshall's, diesels, divide 13, two rocks, slo, wizard, fortin, engl, modded Marshall's, bothers, vintage amps, etc. check out the sound clips.


With my past experience, this isn't a good thing LOL Seriously, every time I get into modelling I seem to play around with sounds more than play.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> With my past experience, this isn't a good thing LOL Seriously, every time I get into modelling I seem to play around with sounds more than play.


I'm like a kid in a candy shop with an all-you-can-eat pass every time new f/w for the AxeFx drops. Takes a few nights of OHMANNEWMODELSTHEYALLSOUNDFREAKINGAWESOME and then I calm down and settle on a few amps for my core sounds.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Tried an Axe...couldn't handle the tweaking....never really been into modeling except for recording.

Picked up a Kemper and I can say with some confidence, its much easier for someone like me who is not a tweaker to get good useable tones that I think I'll be gigging with shortly. 

Just like Ian says above, I'm settling on a few models that should replace the multiple amp setups I use live.


----------

